# Instagram Security Issue



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

According to DPReview, 'The Information' reported that an Instagram App ("Download Your Data Tool") has exposed user passwords in plain text.

"In a statement to 'The Information', an Instagram spokesperson said the issue was 'discovered internally and affected a very small number of people.'"

"Report: Instagram bug revealed some users passwords as plaintext in URLs" by Gannon Burgett, Published Mar 22, 2019 by "dpreview.com"

"Report: Instagram bug revealed some users passwords as plaintext in URLs"


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 22, 2019)

That might explain why I had 2 Instagram accounts hacked last year.  I had to create all new accounts and lost several hundred followers.  I'm back up to 33 on my new account.


----------

